# Long term storage question



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello

I am putting up about 1,200 lbs of grains and beans and I wanted to run my plans by the site here to see if you good folk's could give your opinion??

I am planning on sealing all my dry grains and legumes with my food saver in mylar bags with two 500cc o2 absorbers in each bag. I am then planning on placing the mylar bags in large rubberized garbage cans with lids (and wheels) for long term storage. 

I know most people use buckets but I want to be able to store more per container, be able to get at it easier and also be able to move it around easier if need be that is why I am planning on using the garbage cans on wheels. Does anyone see any problems with this??? I am figuring that the mylar bags are sealed air tight and the cans are to block the light and protect from critters correct? 

Any opinions would be great. Thanks.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

It should probably work ok, provided you can keep it closed off. Grains are heavy and there is something to be said for the nice, manageable size of a bucket. I've gone the opposite route by using smaller bags and packing 6 of them in a 5-gallon bucket. It's not at all efficient in terms of storage space occupied, but will work out in the long run as the stock gets rotated because we only ever need a little at a time.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

BizzyB said:


> It should probably work ok, provided you can keep it closed off. Grains are heavy and there is something to be said for the nice, manageable size of a bucket. I've gone the opposite route by using smaller bags and packing 6 of them in a 5-gallon bucket. It's not at all efficient in terms of storage space occupied, but will work out in the long run as the stock gets rotated because we only ever need a little at a time.


Tend to agree with BizzyB. Smaller bags in five gallon buckets. That is what I am doing with the grains etc. I am self packing. Those I purchased sealed already I am of course leaving.
My situational thinking is with only my wife and I we won't need to "unseal" large quantities at a time. So 5 - 6 small bags of a variety makes it more manageable.

Only "weakness" I see, is the plastic garbage cans I have I would not trust to move about with their plastic wheels with any weight whatsoever.

But hey, your mileage may vary. 
At least your are planning and strategizing, more than the vast population are doing.


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

Can I suggest a good metal garbage can with a 2-wheeler to move. I don't think a plastic can would hold up to the +200 pounds you plan on storing (assuming 30 gal. can). 

It would also be more mouse resistance.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got a Rubbermaid trash bin on wheels and it is the big one and I routinely put about 200 pounds of whole corn in it and push it back and forth in the shed(cuz it is always in front of what ever it is I need at the moment)I've had it for about 6 years now and the wheels are fine. But of course I am not pushing it around like it's a marathon or anything just back and forth in the shed. If I had to haul that puppy down the road a ways I might wonder about the wheels. But if you're going to go that route make sure you buy good heavy one, buying cheap always ends up expensive. Ask me about the 5 shovels in my life!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

you will not have to use the food savor if you're going to use mylar and O2 absorbers. you can still use the rubber garbage cans though if you have a couple people around who can lift them on a truck if you have to move. I put everything in buckets just in case we have to get out of here, we could load everything in a 2 axled horse trailer with 6 ply tires and be gone in about an hr.It would take something more than an act of congress to make me leave, but one never knows whats coming down the rd.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I've started doing something similar in galvanized metal trash cans, but have considered doing it in the big trash cans also. I'll still use the big mylar bags and o2 absorbers. I just need to consolidate some storage...I have lots of buckets, but I can use them for other things. I would LOVE to find some big food grade barrels with a removable lid for the grain, that way I could lay a board accross the top and still stack on top of them.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

If your stuff is sealed in mylar you don't need food grade containers. Your food doesn't touch the containers only the mylar. You can also pack up around the dome metal trashcan lids with scrap wood to level it off and still do the board trick.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Can I jump on in here and ask a question? If you use mylar and the o2 abosrobers and you need some grain out of it, do you need to replace the absorbers with new ones? Or just seal the bag back up?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you are going to open it and use it in a reasonable amount of time just roll up the bag and put the bucket lid back on. The O2 absorbers are to extend the shelf life. For example, if we are out of wheat we get a couple bags. We fill 2 or 3 buckets w/o mylar to be used up first and the rest gets sealed up for storage.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Perhaps metal trashcans & a dolley would solve some issues. With the dolley, you would just need a makeshift ramp to load the buckets into a vehicle plus you don't have to worry about the wheels breaking. The metal trashcans are harder to get the lid off of & they can't be chewed through so they increase the odds of keeping out the critters.


----------



## WeThePrepared (Mar 30, 2011)

*Go For It*

I think you'll be just fine. I might suggest packing in smaller bags if you use this method but other than that I think its a great idea.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't fill it to the top right away.... try it out as you are filling it so you know where to stop, so it doesn't become too heavy for you to move.


----------

